# How to get total milages driven last year?



## uber1234567 (Jan 31, 2017)

Could anybody tell me how to obtain the total milages driven for Uber last year?
Could not find this information on their web? Could somebody advise? Thank you very much.


----------



## ColoradoRockies (Feb 11, 2016)

"On Trip" miles are on your 1099.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uber1234567 said:


> Could anybody tell me how to obtain the total milages driven for Uber last year?
> Could not find this information on their web? Could somebody advise? Thank you very much.


Can not be more miles than on the car . . . .


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Look in the logbook you wrote the odometer readings and date in every day.


----------



## Poppychullo (Oct 12, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> Look in the logbook you wrote the odometer readings and date in every day.


Very intelligent answer. Such as smart fellow you are.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Poppychullo said:


> Very intelligent answer. Such as smart fellow you are.


That's why he is a moderator


----------



## Poppychullo (Oct 12, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> That's why he is a moderator


I now see that


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

Poppychullo said:


> I now see that


What's a moderator


----------



## play2008 (Sep 25, 2016)

manymancruz said:


> What's a moderator


What's uber?


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

get a digital trip log app. I use triplog 2.0 now. but i still have to make sure i start end the odometer correctly and varify it keeps working. at the end of the day the thing can glitch and lose the data for the start end of the trip due to lets say phone restarting, overall can manually edit put in notes start end of the odometer, either way it helps to determine how much i driven that day.


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

uber1234567 said:


> Could anybody tell me how to obtain the total milages driven for Uber last year?
> Could not find this information on their web? Could somebody advise? Thank you very much.


Make sure you add dead mileage 
If not , you could owe thousands of dollars on tax


----------



## Dave609 (Jul 26, 2015)

leosc said:


> Make sure you add dead mileage
> If not , you could owe thousands of dollars on tax


dead mileage?


----------



## bob jennings (Jul 9, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> Look in the logbook you wrote the odometer readings and date in every day.


nobody likes a smart ass if he had one I'm shure he would have looked can it be gotten from uber


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Dave609 said:


> dead mileage?


Miles that you drove, that you didn't have a customer in your car...

For some markets "ubers number" of miles driven can be as small as 1/4 of your total miles driven while working.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Dave609 said:


> dead mileage?


And be sure to include any personal trips you made with your app on. It will help even more. ;-)


----------

